

Your App is Not Alive. It sits there and could be doing so much more... - nate_at_epoque
http://blog.epoqueapp.com/2014/03/25/your-app-is-not-alive-it-sits-there-and-could-be-doing-so-much-more/

======
nate_at_epoque
Interested to hear other's thoughts on related modern tech and difficulty
finding teams to build it.

